

Dubai Internet Conference: UN group favors greater gov't roles - Bootvis
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/dubai-internet-conference-un-group-favors-greater-gov-t-roles-2012-12-13-1.487192

======
Bootvis
This just baffles me:

"The chairman, Mohammed Nasser Al Ghanim, says there was no vote, but the
proposal was adopted by consensus after taking the "temperature of the room.""

